# Leopard Redfish



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There have been a few caught.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

I didn't know there were Redfish in Austin. 
There's plenty of weirdness in that pic and maybe some photoshop......


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clamfoot said:


> I didn't know there were Redfish in Austin.
> There's plenty of weirdness in that pic and maybe some photoshop......


Leopard reds exist


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I would have photo measured and release that fish ,fish around 5 pounds plus dont make good mounts they have to much oil in their skin....a reproduction /replica would be much better IMHO


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

sticking fingers in the gills. hope he ate that one.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Is that Riff Raff?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

There was not a release. IDK about dinner tho.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Is that Riff Raff?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

While they are all pretty you can’t even make a belt or boots out of a redfish hide.
TO STIFF


----------



## MarkPort (Oct 4, 2018)

In a local facebook group down here it was suggested the guide advocated for releasing the fish, but the client decided to keep it.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Seems like it would be hard for that fish to get a date with anyone to procreate...


----------



## Pusherman (4 mo ago)

Nice one!


----------



## jasonh879 (Aug 5, 2014)

I’ve seen a couple caught. Never caught one myself. They were both overslot so they were safely released.


----------



## MGdave (Jul 27, 2016)

That is a TROPHY!!
Congrats


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Used to be Identified as a speck.


----------

